
A new game that your character is a monster - alexclara
http://gamekatana.com/you-are-a-monster-in-this-game-darkborn/
======
injb
I don't know anything about the game, but the premise reminds me of Creature
Of Havoc - an 80s role playing game from the Fighting Fantasy series, where
you play a monster. It was such a cool idea!
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creature_of_Havoc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creature_of_Havoc))

